# Where to buy Naked 2



## derilax (Jan 18, 2013)

Well, I live in Jakarta, Indonesia and i want to get naked 2. Where should i buy it?  	   	So, there's indonesian website that sells naked 2 but the price was too expensive in here, it's Rp.750.000 i think it's $75 in dollar  	   	Please help me!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 18, 2013)

http://www.beautybay.com/cosmetics/urbandecay/nakedpalette2/


----------

